# Long collective hoodies.....



## Megatron X (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't like them. But that's only my opinion. At my resort they seem to be worn more by freestyle skiers.


----------



## jojoinabox (Mar 20, 2012)

I think they look pretty cool. My personal fav are their "stage hoodies" which are black on the lower half of the hoodie... The black makes the hoodie not as "long" and douchebag like and makes it look quite nice actually. Long collective's tall tee's may be pushing it a little bit for my likes though..especially with the model wearing his pants wayyy too low 
Idk, people have a lot of differing opinions on tall tees and hoodies, but I find them to be actually more comfortable than normal length ones when I ride..

Can't help ya with the ordering thing, sorry


----------



## IndraRipper (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for the replies Guys!
Reason I ask is because I like hoodies because they are soft and really easy to move it it.
I don't really fall that much and would only really wear them in the terrain park so waterproofness doesn't really bother me.
And I like long stuff because it means I cam wear my pants at " my level " without getting a cold arse.
I think I will probably get one for next season,
Now which one?
Indra


----------



## UKPowder (Apr 28, 2012)

ive only ever seen freestyle skiers wear them, IMO makes u look like a total bellend, but everyone has a different opinion


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I'll be honest, I think they look pretty tool-ish, but I think that about most fashion fads. As others have said, they're also primarily identified with freestyle skiers.


----------



## yuhaoyang (Apr 24, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9rP-GqtozA
yup


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

I think they look stupid, and I only see freeskiers wearing them.


----------



## IndraRipper (May 22, 2012)

Yeah I get the opinions lol
They are REALLY long now that I have thought lol.
Saw a few guys wearing them at big white and whistle this.
They must have been pretty tall to pull it of lol.
Suppose you guys should have my helmet too!
Lol

I am such a piste hipster lol.
http://i.imgur.com/Mql3S.jpg
Jk


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

IndraRipper said:


> What do you guys think about them in general?
> Think they look cool, stupid?
> Also does anyone know where I can order them online or of a UK stockist?
> Indra



Personally i HATE them. Honestly nothing looks worse to me.


----------

